

The Feds Got the Sony Hack Right, but the Way They’re Framing It Is Dangerous - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/feds-got-sony-hack-right-way-theyre-framing-dangerous/

======
snowwrestler
The author is looking at how the FBI's statements are playing in the U.S.
private infosec community (pretty poorly so far), and calling it a bad
strategy.

But why would the federal government care whether private infosec folks
believe them on this? The private infosec opinion has basically no
consequences for the feds. The FBI and NSA etc. will keep doing what they do
regardless.

They do care what other national governments think, and those are probably the
primary audience for statements like this--in particular, China, who has a lot
of influence in North Korea but also wants to maintain adequately good
relations with the U.S.

